

When null checking miserably fails - xvirk
http://javax0.wordpress.com/2014/11/05/nonnullstringisnull/

======
godzilla82
I opened this article expecting some deep knowledge of JVM internals. Turns
out that the author just found out that you can name your classes same as any
library class. Then you can get amnesia and try to use the library class and
woah!

